# n-te Wurzel ziehen?



## paddymann (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, dass aus Zahlen Wurzeln zieht. Jetz kenne ich schon "sqrt()" aber das ist ja nur für die 2. Wurzel oder Wie kann ich die n-te Wurzel ziehen


----------



## rockbaer (6. Mai 2005)

Machs mit pow(double, double) aus <cmath> ,zb: 4te Wurzel aus 81 : pow(81.0, 1.0/4.0)


----------



## paddymann (6. Mai 2005)

is pow nicht fürs potenzieren?


----------



## rockbaer (6. Mai 2005)

Ja sicher, aber <cmath> bzw <math.h> bieten keine Funktionen um die nte Wurzel zu ziehen, von daher kannst du meine obige Vorgehensweise anwenden.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. Mai 2005)

```
#define WURZEL(n,x) pow(x, 1.0/n)
```
Wenn dir das lieber ist... 

Denn es gilt:


----------



## »JAM« (9. Mai 2005)

erklärt mir bitte jemand wie ich mit sqrt() umgehen muss?

grüße 
JAM


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Mai 2005)

moin



```
double zahl, ergebnis;

zahl = 100000;

ergebnis = sqrt(zahl);
```


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (9. Mai 2005)

Hi JAM!
Mit sqrt() kann man nur die zweite Wurzel aus einer Zahl ziehen. um z.B. die zweite Wurzel aus 4 zu zihen musst du schreiben sqrt(4).


----------



## Stibie (9. Mai 2005)

Hm, wie gesagt:
Die n-te Wurzel bekommt durch potenzieren von 1/n
Also die 3. Wurzel aus 4 ist:
4^1/3
Und so machst du es in deinem Code!


----------



## »JAM« (9. Mai 2005)

asooo... Danke

gruß
JAM


----------



## newbie89 (19. August 2009)

hi wieso geht das nicht  minneu= sgrt(temp*temp);

sind alles float darf man das


----------



## Philipp9494 (27. August 2009)

Hi..

Du hast s*g*rt geschrieben es gehört aber s*q*rt
Also ein kleines Q statt dem G.. 

Nur dein Beispiel ist sinnlos, da dann minneu sowieso temp ist, also kannst du schreiben:
minneu=temp;

MfG
Philipp


----------



## devDevil (27. August 2009)

Hm stimmt nich so ganz  Ne gerade Potenz hebt das Vorzeichen auf ... daraus die Wurzel is auch positiv ... also umständlicher (und lahmer) weg um std::abs für float zu implementieren


----------



## Philipp9494 (28. August 2009)

Stimmt.. Das hab ich ja ganz übersehen


----------

